# DNA Genetics 60 Day Wonder - First Grow



## callmebud (Mar 25, 2012)

Researched Autogrow strains and decided on 60 Day Wonder

Yields of 20-40g suggested 

Ordered 1 Seed ($25 with s&h) from http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/

Arrived 10 Days Later - No Problems - Discreet Package - Seed Packaging

Easy and Quick Germination

CFL for first 15 days - 400w MH for Next 15 - Switching to 400w HPS and 12/12 for Next 30 (to start other girls)

Concerns: Reports of poor taste quality; Lower than expected yield - Will keep you posted


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 25, 2012)

I would maybe start em on 400w mh sooner. Just see how quick they grow!


----------



## callmebud (Mar 25, 2012)

djlifeline said:


> I would maybe start em on 400w mh sooner. Just see how quick they grow!


Thanks - The MH does make a BIG Diff. - Used the CFL at the start because I wasn't sure and didn't want to risk a valuable seedling - how much earlier would u suggest? A Week? or Right from the start? IF this one works out I may try another @ some point.


----------



## shannonball (Mar 25, 2012)

don't switch to 12/12 its an autoflower so leave them on 24/0 or 18/6. the only reason people switch to 12/12 is because they are growing photoperiod plants and need the reduction in light time to force flowering. if you switch to 12/12 you'll drastically cut down on your yield. also i'd put them under an HPS after 14 days as they'll start showing around that same time. have 2 60-day wonders going now along with a La Diva and an Onyx.


----------



## callmebud (Mar 27, 2012)

shannonball said:


> don't switch to 12/12 its an autoflower so leave them on 24/0 or 18/6. the only reason people switch to 12/12 is because they are growing photoperiod plants and need the reduction in light time to force flowering. if you switch to 12/12 you'll drastically cut down on your yield. also i'd put them under an HPS after 14 days as they'll start showing around that same time. have 2 60-day wonders going now along with a La Diva and an Onyx.



Understand the reasoning (my first 60 Day Wonder Grow NOT my first Grow) but as I stated in my original post the 12/12 was for the benefit of the other 6 Girls - If the 60 Day yield goes down, its unfortunate but necessary. My next attempt @ 60 Days Wonder will allow for full 60 Days of 18/6 under 400w HPS from start to finish just to compare. Will post results.


----------



## shannonball (Mar 27, 2012)

didn't realize you had others growing as well. makes sense i guess, but why waste good seeds like that when you've got 6 others going.


----------



## omar924 (Mar 27, 2012)

im doing the same. i got the seed for free. and its growing with my white russians. its a mikromachine. and on the website. it says to use 12/12. its wierd idk. but i dont think it will yield less...may just take longer to finish.


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

callmebud said:


> Researched Autogrow strains and decided on 60 Day Wonder
> 
> Yields of 20-40g suggested
> 
> ...





I'm confused isn't the whole point of the auto-flowering strain so that you don't have to switch from 24/0, 20/4, or 18/6, whichever cycle you prefer for you veg stage to a 12/12 cycle for flowering. If it is truly an auto strain all you need to do is switch your MH bulb to HPS when the plant begins to show signs of flowering and all without having to change your timers. Nvm should have kept reading the thread I guess, so ur doing the 12/12 cycle for your strains that aren't auto-flowering gotcha. Yeah actually that would be kinda interesting to see the diff in a reg strain vs. an auto flowering strain.

IDK from what I've read about auto strains it seems that you might be sacrificing overall yield in order to decrease the time needed to reach maturity. Hey and since they r inbred does that mean that like with some inbred ppl it will come out with some janky deformity growing out da stem, AAHAHHHH maybe an eyeball will open up on the tip of the cola so u know its ready, ya know like dat thing on da turkey dat pops out when its cooked. The eyeball would be like that so u know when its time to harvest!!!!! Sorry I just took a big bong rip. 


MMMmmmhhmmmmmmmm Chocolate, DOH!!!!!!!!!!!! BART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welshsmoker (Mar 28, 2012)

i do all my autos on 12/12 now , more yield i have found.


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

More yield on a 12/12 cycle with auto-flowering strains seriously? Now is that for both veg and flowering stages u do a 12/12 cycle, or just flowering. If that's that case doesn't it defeat the purpose of the auto strains don't u think u could get more yield if u just went with more traditional strains.


----------



## shannonball (Mar 28, 2012)

you have to be joking of course?

more yield over what doing them in the dark? no way will 12/12 produce more than 24/0 or 18/6. going 12/12 is to get a photoperiod plant to flower nothing else. Auto's do that automatically thus the term auto-flower. 





welshsmoker said:


> i do all my autos on 12/12 now , more yield i have found.


----------



## toto34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dont waste time with CFL because autos are having a very short veg. period comparing to classic seeds. And you cant define the exact date of vegatative period ending thats why its better for you to let them suck more light. some even dont use mh bulp, from begining till the end hps only.


----------



## toto34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine was ended around the date 65-75 but including the drying period its reaching to 90-100 days


----------



## callmebud (Apr 1, 2012)

toto34 said:


> Mine was ended around the date 65-75 but including the drying period its reaching to 90-100 days


How tall did ur 60DW get? What was your yield? Have u tried it? Would u grow it again?


----------



## callmebud (Apr 1, 2012)

shannonball said:


> didn't realize you had others growing as well. makes sense i guess, but why waste good seeds like that when you've got 6 others going.


This is my first auto - just testing the waters - everything is a learning experience - ideally I would have started them earlier and keep them on 18/6 until the auto was ready (something to smoke while waiting for the others) and then switched to 12/12 but alas I am under certain time constraints that do not allow that at this time - next time - 400w HPS 20/4 right out of the gate, see what this baby can do.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 1, 2012)

djlifeline said:


> I would maybe start em on 400w mh sooner. Just see how quick they grow!


Gonna go with 400w HPS right from the start.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 1, 2012)

60 Day Wonder under 400 watt HPS 12/12 (to accommodate other girls) - Nice Start - 23 Days to Go - Even if it takes 70 Days, if its fit to smoke and I get a Couple of gs i'm money in.


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 3, 2012)

callmebud said:


> 60 Day Wonder under 400 watt HPS 12/12 (to accommodate other girls) - Nice Start - 23 Days to Go - Even if it takes 70 Days, if its fit to smoke and I get a Couple of gs i'm money in.


looking good mate.


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 3, 2012)

shannonball said:


> you have to be joking of course?
> 
> more yield over what doing them in the dark? no way will 12/12 produce more than 24/0 or 18/6. going 12/12 is to get a photoperiod plant to flower nothing else. Auto's do that automatically thus the term auto-flower.


check out the kanabia test results (to stoned to find link) optimum for autos is actually 14/10 sorry.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine is doing better every day!


----------



## callmebud (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.biotops.biz/shop/pdf/kannabia Autofloraison EN.pdf

Kannabia Test - Ultimate Guide to Autoflowering Strains


----------



## shannonball (Apr 3, 2012)

i wouldn't trust that site for information. every breeder i spoke with in AMS last August said 18/6 or 24/0 for maximum yield and plant development. you can of course do what you want we prefer our own lighting schedule vs something else.


----------



## 70sdiver (Apr 7, 2012)

Lot of misinformation being reported thats for sure.autos grow and yield best with long light cycles 20/4 or 24/0. What some ppl believe are good yields others would consider a failed grow. If i dont hit over 2 ounces a plant dried i consider it a failed grow. But got a son i law thats tickled pink if he pulls an ounce on an auto.


----------



## wbojb (Apr 7, 2012)

you will not get more yield from a true auto under 12/12. If you did not get more yield with more light you for sure had other factors that negatively impacted your grow (ph,nute burn, etc.)


----------



## Longrange270 (Apr 7, 2012)

Auto widows 34 days old under CFL's 24/0...


----------



## cropz (Apr 7, 2012)

Should end up not being too bad, idk where you read it had a bad smoke, but I've read a few places that it smokes nicely. Guess it's all on how you grow it.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 9, 2012)

45 Days - DNA Genetics 60 Day Wonder - 17" Tall and Flowering nicely - Probably gonna take a little longer than 60 days but not much.


----------



## djlifeline (Apr 9, 2012)

callmebud said:


> View attachment 2114022
> 
> 45 Days - DNA Genetics 60 Day Wonder - 17" Tall and Flowering nicely - Probably gonna take a little longer than 60 days but not much.


IMO you have tons more then 15 days. More like 4 weeks ish.


----------



## kang420 (Apr 9, 2012)

ive grown this myself in soil under 250 cfl about 8 months ago and i wouldent grow it again, the high was not nice at all, after a week of smoking it everytime i tried a joint i would get anxious and feel tight chested, its just a weird high for an indica, and mine took 75 days and could of went longer although it did grow well and was putting out pistols right away


----------



## callmebud (Apr 9, 2012)

60 Days is a bit optimistic. However if you don't count the 15 days from germination to transplant, 60 Days from Seedling would be 75 Days total. Granted yield will be low but @ less than 18", they are suited to small spaces and are easy to grow. With Seed and Electricity, I figure If I manage 3.5g I'll break even - and get a 'free' lesson in growing this Strain.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 9, 2012)

Appreciate your input - Hope I have better luck - Will let you know if mine turns out any better? Added to your rep - appreciate if u would do the same for me.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 9, 2012)

60 Days from seed is optimistic - 75 days ie: 60 days from transplant seems more likely.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 10, 2012)

Mikromachine is an auto from Kannabia Seeds (Spanish Seed Bank) - Their website recommends between 12/12 and 16/8; and a 5 Litre Pot for their Strains - Not sure if this works for all autos or just theirs. 12/12 Doesn't appear to be hurting my 60 Day Wonder. Suspect my 5 Gal Pot is way to big for such a small plant ie: will use 5 litre pots next time, as per Kannabia Test, just to see for myself


----------



## shannonball (Apr 14, 2012)

callmebud said:


> Mikromachine is an auto from Kannabia Seeds (Spanish Seed Bank) - Their website recommends between 12/12 and 16/8; and a 5 Litre Pot for their Strains - Not sure if this works for all autos or just theirs. 12/12 Doesn't appear to be hurting my 60 Day Wonder. Suspect my 5 Gal Pot is way to big for such a small plant ie: will use 5 litre pots next time, as per Kannabia Test, just to see for myself


stay with the five gallon pots just fill them 7/8s full, that allows adequate room for root growth. ours are huge!


----------



## callmebud (Apr 15, 2012)

My Baby Girl is starting to fill out nicely - 52 Days in, I still think 60 days is optimistic but i'll know soon enough - Countdown to April 23rd (60 days exactly) - Even if I have to leave her another 15 days (May 8 - 75 days total) - @ the rate she's progressing, it'll be worth the wait. Nice little, low maintenance, easy to grow autoflowering strain. Shaping up to be a nice first effort for this recent strain. Unless its not fit to smoke, I'll likely try her again just to test a few of the tips I've received so far. Stay tuned. Next pics @ Day 60.


----------



## kang420 (Apr 15, 2012)

I found it was great strong smoke for the first week or two but then it turned on me lol but yeah its very easy to grow no doubt about that but its not ready in 60 days


----------



## callmebud (Apr 20, 2012)

Day 56 - Progress every day - Increased light to 600 watt HPS - Still thinking 70-75 Days - Watching the Trichs closely.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool beans. Please let us know how the smoke comes out/smells! I have been wanting to do 60 wonder but the beans are expensive. Oh well, you get what you pay for, and DNA is NO joke! Those guys are fucking awesome! Good Luck man! Stay crunchy!
!


----------



## callmebud (Apr 21, 2012)

I will definately keep you posted - As i have stated - 60 days from seed is optimistic - I'm thinking 60 Days from Transplant (ie: 75 Days total) but watching the Trichs closely as I close in on harvest. Whatever mine yields, I already know i can do better - my set up was not optimum to start but its getting better all the time. In your sig u mention Vanilla Kush and a few others - im thinking of trying the VK next grow - whats ur review?


----------



## callmebud (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice but not quite ready - watching the trichs - day to day - not expecting the yield i could have had (but thats my fault) - another few days for sure - if this smokes good i'll definately try it again - easy to grow - nice little plant.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2012)

all auto's are easy to grow...60 day wonder is just a bullshit hype to lure people in to buy a 60 day bean to bud seed...60 days my ass! more like 72-80 days...most auto's are in that range and have much better smoke and much better yield .... i agree with whoever said anything less than 2 ounces is a waste for autos.

i bet they came up with the name 60 day wonder by actually wondering how many days left when you it hit 60...12? 15? 18?


----------



## shannonball (Apr 24, 2012)

we're on day 66 right now. probably another 5-7 days to go. they both look incredible however so i can't say anything about their appearance. estimating 2-3 from each plant. 



Corso312 said:


> all auto's are easy to grow...60 day wonder is just a bullshit hype to lure people in to buy a 60 day bean to bud seed...60 days my ass! more like 72-80 days...most auto's are in that range and have much better smoke and much better yield .... i agree with whoever said anything less than 2 ounces is a waste for autos.
> 
> i bet they came up with the name 60 day wonder by actually wondering how many days left when you it hit 60...12? 15? 18?


----------



## callmebud (Apr 24, 2012)

I figure another 15 Days for sure - trichs r still clear and increasing - gotta luv it as harvest time approaches.



shannonball said:


> we're on day 66 right now. probably another 5-7 days to go. they both look incredible however so i can't say anything about their appearance. estimating 2-3 from each plant.


----------



## callmebud (Apr 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> all auto's are easy to grow...60 day wonder is just a bullshit hype to lure people in to buy a 60 day bean to bud seed...60 days my ass! more like 72-80 days...most auto's are in that range and have much better smoke and much better yield .... i agree with whoever said anything less than 2 ounces is a waste for autos.
> 
> i bet they came up with the name 60 day wonder by actually wondering how many days left when you it hit 60...12? 15? 18?


Chill - what ur smoking doesn't seem to be mellow at all - My Money - My Time - My Smoke


----------



## MrNash (Apr 26, 2012)

I have ordered some seeds of the 60 DW strain and I'm anxious to get them and plant them asap. Interesting grow journal... thanks for sharing. I'm subbed and +rep for you!!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

callmebud said:


> Chill - what ur smoking doesn't seem to be mellow at all - My Money - My Time - My Smoke



what i am smoking is all good..thanks for caring :>} your money/time/smoke true....but my opinion.....my cousin and a friend of mine both grew the 60 day wonder and both got in the neighborhood of 17 grams ...average smoke...not a good strain..hope you have better results and both said it was 75-77 days


----------



## callmebud (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck - dont understand the hostility of some posters - i tried the 60 wonder as an experiment - didn't think 60 days from seed to smoke was practical but even if it took 75 dyas - no big deal - still a nice plant and fun to grow


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

no hostility man..... just wish seed banks were more honest in what they are selling to the public....why not call it 75 day wonder?


----------



## shannonball (Apr 26, 2012)

we cut ours on tuesday, 4/24 and have it hanging...estimating close to 3 quart jars at about 3/4's full. once we weigh it dry and ready for the cure i'll report on the final into the jar weight. our estimate about 75-80 grams. we could probably re-veg and get more than 17 grams. so it appears your cousin is much of a green thumb. 



Corso312 said:


> what i am smoking is all good..thanks for caring :>} your money/time/smoke true....but my opinion.....my cousin and a friend of mine both grew the 60 day wonder and both got in the neighborhood of 17 grams ...average smoke...not a good strain..hope you have better results and both said it was 75-77 days


----------



## shannonball (Apr 30, 2012)

we got 70 grams even from our 14 inch 60 day wonder. the main cola was 21 grams by itself. looked amazing. have yet to try any as its curing in the jars.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2012)

70 grams total? on how many plants? and how many days start to finish?


----------



## hydrosoil78 (Apr 30, 2012)

are you talking about re vegetating (autoflower) 60 day wonder? I thought it would be impossible to clone autos or vegetate much if they are always flowering


----------



## shannonball (May 1, 2012)

one plant 70 grams, main cola was 21 grams. not re-vegging it. its done and gone. start to finish was 72 days. used FFOF, Blue Mountain Organics, finished the last week with one warm water and molasses, then one watering of pure cold water. never flush our organic grows. Will hopefully try a little of not completely cured this weekend.


----------



## Corso312 (May 1, 2012)

nice work! think i may order some


----------



## callmebud (May 1, 2012)

awesome - mine topped out way less than that but that was my fault - got 22g (14g from Cola) - Smells awesome - smokes wicked, especially in a bowl - not at all disappointed - more is always better but for the investment (<$40) and 65 days of my time - I will definately do it again x 2 - using what ive learned i expect to lower my costs and double my harvest. Quick and painless. Perfect!


----------



## shannonball (May 3, 2012)

we used FFOF and blue mountain organics for that plant. the other one is about day 50 or so not sure without looking at the calendar. its not going to produce as much. using a different soil Coast of Maine potting soil. we wanted to see which soil is better. COM isn't near as good. FFOF beat it hands down. everything else was the same in terms of watering, fert's, molasses, lighting etc. just two week younger than the other plant. it's taller than the first one but doesn't seem to be filling out as well. we'll see. 




callmebud said:


> awesome - mine topped out way less than that but that was my fault - got 22g (14g from Cola) - Smells awesome - smokes wicked, especially in a bowl - not at all disappointed - more is always better but for the investment (<$40) and 65 days of my time - I will definately do it again x 2 - using what ive learned i expect to lower my costs and double my harvest. Quick and painless. Perfect!


----------



## jap2020 (May 4, 2012)

im about to but 60 day wonder is it worth the money and hows the bud son


----------



## callmebud (May 5, 2012)

Awesome little plant (18-22") - Smoke is really nice - full body, long lasting - mine took 65 days in soil but worth the effort.


----------



## mrmcbud (May 7, 2012)

shannonball said:


> we got 70 grams even from our 14 inch 60 day wonder. the main cola was 21 grams by itself. looked amazing. have yet to try any as its curing in the jars.


Currently growing 2 60 X days,lets hope yields look that good 
if all else fails i have 2 AKR's going too


----------



## callmebud (May 7, 2012)

Ordered another 2 60 Day Wonders - Gonna try one Soil and One Hydro just to document the diff (if any)


----------



## callmebud (May 7, 2012)

a1 - let me know how it goes


----------



## findme (May 29, 2012)

callmebud said:


> Good luck - dont understand the hostility of some posters - i tried the 60 wonder as an experiment - didn't think 60 days from seed to smoke was practical but even if it took 75 dyas - no big deal - still a nice plant and fun to grow


The only reason TO buy 60 day wonder for such a high price is to believe that it would give you good amount of bud within 60 days as it claims. I was just about to buy it myself but if it doesnt finish in 60 days then there is no point 




shannonball said:


> we cut ours on tuesday, 4/24 and have it hanging...estimating close to 3 quart jars at about 3/4's full. once we weigh it dry and ready for the cure i'll report on the final into the jar weight. our estimate about 75-80 grams. we could probably re-veg and get more than 17 grams. so it appears your cousin is much of a green thumb.


75-80 grams DRY off of a auto? Thats an extraordinary claim. Especially given the fact that essentially means you are getting a gram a day, per plant which is very good.

*pics or it didn't happen. *


----------



## shannonball (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure we'll do a 60 DW again. the smoke is okay but not what i was looking for in terms of a buzz. thinking of going back to Chocolope. one our favorites.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 8, 2012)

there has been a 60 day auto out for 2 plus years...forgot the name ..will have to find it on seed depot forum, the breeder posed something I read a few days ago.


----------



## northernbudman (Jun 8, 2012)

hi, they look good in the pics, i am about to plant 2 of these same beans, mine will be outdoor, i'll be keen to see yours grow !


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

I am doing my first auto myself and i did what the MFG. suggested as far as an 20-4 light schedule... Its already over a foot tall. very healthy its an babylon flash auto i got free. but i can guarantee that its over an ounce dry. general organics nutes i also do transitional feeding...but also my lighting isnt no joke either believe me lights make an hell of a difference dont skimp out on a good lighting system...


----------



## jap2020 (Jun 24, 2012)

if any of u guys got pics of the 60 day wonder nugs can you post it if you got them. i likke the 60 day lemon auto that shit looks pretty ill tooo sooo one of tyhem deff


----------



## jap2020 (Jun 29, 2012)

when your baby buds get some pictures of the bud. i just got 2 60 dw seeds and 2 60 day lemon i want to see how the bud is


----------



## Hitch (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I am also trying a 60DW as my first ever indoor grow. Gotta say this thread was informative and I thank you for all the information. I'm on day 34 from seed and I'm pleased with the results thus far. 

Just hope it autos for me as I've read elsewhere that some folks had to switch light cycles in order to get it to flower. That would seriously piss my other girls off.

Anyway, thanks again


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

give it another year or so and the breeders might get them stabalized. i switch all mine to 12/12.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 11, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> give it another year or so and the breeders might get them stabalized. i switch all mine to 12/12.


If it doesn't auto soon I may be forced to do this. To my admittedly untrained eye, I think she's close.


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

our g13labs nl auto we switched after 5 weeks to induce flowering, looked like we would have about 4 or 5 dry, till the police stole it with about 2 weeks left. fuckers...


----------



## Hitch (Dec 11, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> our g13labs nl auto we switched after 5 weeks to induce flowering, looked like we would have about 4 or 5 dry, till the police stole it with about 2 weeks left. fuckers...


Wow. What a coincidence in your choice of strains. I just ordered 5 G13 NL Autos from Attitude a few days ago. Also have 2 Auto Widows. Not sure which I am going to try next. Currently have the 60DW at day 34 and two Auto Seeds Auto #1's growing. One at day 27 one at day 12. It's the whole reason I decided to start my indoor experience with autos. Thought it would give me the best chance of staggering my growing. Of course if they don't auto, then the whole exercise was pointless...

Too bad about the police. That's gotta hurt . If that were to happen to me, it would undoubtedly be accompanied by nice ride to the station....


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

we got 29gs of a dna pineapple express auto, more than they said we could. but we had to induce that to. nice though..


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

my mate went to the station but i lost the lot. fucking gutted. 5 months later and still not been charged. all my lights and shit and babies.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 11, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> my mate went to the station but i lost the lot. fucking gutted. 5 months later and still not been charged. all my lights and shit and babies.


The lights?? Really? Guess it's evidence. Fuck me what a bummer.

Will take pics of my 60DW here in a bit an post them


----------



## Hitch (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok here's my 60DW at Day 34:





And here is my first Auto #1 at 27 Days:



As a little background, my first grow was outdoors this past season with some generic stock. I was pleasantly surprised by the results so I decided to try indoors. A buddy had a 1000w HPS for sale since he was getting out of the biz so I bought it for $80 USD.

So my setup is 1000w HPS straight from seed. (It's what I got)
Since I had success with my soil this past summer I went with the same indoors:
Grow Medium is 80% Peat, 10% Perlite, 10% Vermiculite
Container size is 4 to 5 gallons
Seed sewn directly in soil per the recommendation.
Cycle was 18/6 from start but am slowly going to 20/4 due to the recommendation for my next strain.
No added nutes, just plain well water and the nutrients inherent in the Perlite and Peat which are from Miracle Grow.

I started my first couple plants too far away from the light because I was so scared of nuking them (~48"). It took a couple weeks for me to come to that realization and move them closer (now ~24"). I feel sure that this will hurt the end result somewhat.

I don't think my 60 day wonder will be finished in 60 days either. Unless she gets the growth spurt from hell.

Decided to do my first couple plants very basically just to get the feel for it. So far they seem ok to my untrained eye. Could be wrong tho, wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Hitch (Dec 21, 2012)

So, day 44 and 37 respectively.

The 60DW is really coming along nicely. About 2 feet tall and I don't think she's going to stretch much more.

The Auto #1, on the other hand, is growing a little out of control. This is supposed to be a "dwarf" with a max height around 30", but mine is at 33" already. I'm actually a little alarmed as I have maybe 8-12 more inches of vertical grow space left. Guess 5 Gallons or so was a little much .

I can take pics this evening if anyone is interested.


----------



## RaYRoZaY (Dec 26, 2012)

I would love to see some pics. Im on day 32 of 6dw.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 26, 2012)

RaYRoZaY said:


> I would love to see some pics. Im on day 32 of 6dw.


Here you go...Day 49...



God I love how chunky a camera makes shit look....truth is, there is a quite a ways to go.


----------



## RaYRoZaY (Dec 26, 2012)

oh yea.... that's definitely shaping up to be something very nice... wow... now I cant wait... please keep me posted, I would like to see the final product


----------



## Jogro (Dec 27, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Here you go...Day 49...
> 
> View attachment 2456099View attachment 2456100View attachment 2456101
> 
> God I love how chunky a camera makes shit look....truth is, there is a quite a ways to go.


Holy cow. 

A 1000 watt HPS for just a *single autoflower plant*?!?

I think most people would call that "overkill". . .in a good way! I can't wait to see how this one turns out. 

I have some interest here, just because I'm growing the parent strain, William's Wonder (see my sig for grow report). Its a heavy yielder for sure, so it wouldn't at all surprise me if you got massive yields considering you can run an autoflower version under lights 24-0 (instead of just 12-12).

One thing, though. The "real" William's Wonder is supposed to take 9 weeks to flower, give or take. 

If you figure an autoflower may mature a little faster, but also takes two weeks to become sexually mature from ceed, I don't think you're really going to finish the so called "60 days wonder" in less than 63-70 days (ie 9-10 weeks from ceed). All the reports I've seen on this DNA Genetics line say the same, it takes around 70 days, give or take a bit. 

Nothing wrong with that, but IMO its a bit of a sham to call a strain "60 day wonder" when you need to give it 70(+) days!


----------



## Hitch (Dec 27, 2012)

RaYRoZaY said:


> oh yea.... that's definitely shaping up to be something very nice... wow... now I cant wait... please keep me posted, I would like to see the final product


Will do. I will take more pics in about a week so we can all see how she finishes.




Jogro said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> A 1000 watt HPS for just a *single autoflower plant*?!?
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest, there are 4 autoflowers and 2 "generic mystery beans" going under the light. I have the 60DW at 50 days, An auto #1 at 43 days, a 2nd auto #1 at 28 days and a White Widow Auto at 12 days. It's the main reason I went with autos off the bat. It was the only way I could stagger my start dates effectively. 

The two regular "mystery beans" are at 28 and 12 days. I am really only growing those so I can practice cloning, super cropping, etc on some free stock before I ruin some expensive beans. They will probably end up in the garbage at some point. Or perhaps it is time to get some bubble bags.

It seems to me that any more than 4-6 plants won't work due to the small lamp fixture. It's a powerful light, but the fixture itself can only project light so far, right? Especially in the overkill size pots I'm using. Hell, I don't exactly know. 

I am curious to watch your WW progress. I would have given it a try when I last ordered, but Attitude was out of stock. I agree that 65-70 days seems like where I'm going to finish. But she is progressing so fast compared to my only other grow (outdoors last summer) that it's hard for me to guess. Things that took weeks to happen on that grow are happening in days with this grow.


----------



## Dobby (Dec 27, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Well, to be honest, there are 4 autoflowers and 2 "generic mystery beans" going under the light.


LOL. So now I feel a little better. I grew out a couple 60DW earlier this year and they were nothing like what you got going. I was wondering how'd he do that? 

They do look great, keep going!


----------



## jecht420 (Dec 27, 2012)

here's my 60 day wonder, the first two image is about 2 weeks ago, the other 3 is today, day 57 of the 60 day wonder... tell me what u guys think. Im in a soil grow with 600 w. Unfortunately my yield is lower because its in 12/12 with my black russian and critical jack


----------



## Hitch (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey jecht...Beautiful. I think your harvest is going to be better than mine, actually.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 29, 2012)

Well in the last 48 hours I've had a turn for the worse. Fan leaves starting to yellow and dry out pretty bad, and not just the bottom leaves. Even some yellowing of the leaves in and around the top cola. I can tell she's root bound pretty bad but it's too late to do much about it at day 52.

Sure hope it's ok to just let her finish since she's probably 10-14 days away.


----------



## RaYRoZaY (Jan 1, 2013)

those look great. really good job...don't forget to take a pic once ur all cured and ready to go. love to see what kind of bud I should be expecting


----------



## RaYRoZaY (Jan 1, 2013)

have you diagnosed ur problem hitch?


----------



## Jogro (Jan 2, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Well, to be honest, there are 4 autoflowers and 2 "generic mystery beans" going under the light. I have the 60DW at 50 days, An auto #1 at 43 days, a 2nd auto #1 at 28 days and a White Widow Auto at 12 days. It's the main reason I went with autos off the bat. It was the only way I could stagger my start dates effectively.


In terms of staggering your start dates, you don't need autos for that. Seedlings can be started whenever you like and then maintained easily under a cheap small desk lamp with a CFL or an inexpensive linear T8 fluorescent lamp. If you aren't able or willing to run separate grow areas, you could just run all your plants 12-12 from seed to harvest if you like. Yield won't necessarily be as high as running true autos under 20-4 lighting, but it will work with any strain. 



> The two regular "mystery beans" are at 28 and 12 days. I am really only growing those so I can practice cloning, super cropping, etc on some free stock before I ruin some expensive beans. They will probably end up in the garbage at some point. Or perhaps it is time to get some bubble bags.


Bubble bags are a good investment, IMO. 

What's a "mystery bean"? Do you mean bagseed from schwagg? Those are usually hybridized Mexican heirloom/landrace plants. (If you're curious, see grow report in my sig below. . .unfortunately the pictures appear to be down right now). 



> It seems to me that any more than 4-6 plants won't work due to the small lamp fixture. It's a powerful light, but the fixture itself can only project light so far, right? Especially in the overkill size pots I'm using. Hell, I don't exactly know


. 
Put it this way, lights are usually measured in terms of square feet of canopy space they illuminate. How many plants you cram into that space is up to you. You can do lots of small ones crowded together ("sea of green") , or one super-large one trained out over a lot of area ("SCROG"). 

But a 1000W is a big light and you definitely could do 6 plants under there, depending on pot size. Figure a 1000W should light an area about 4x4 feet pretty well to yield about 60W per square foot. Ideally, you want to keep the light as close to the plants as you can, so they all get light, and aren't overheated/burned by the lights. 



> I am curious to watch your WW progress. I would have given it a try when I last ordered, but Attitude was out of stock. I agree that 65-70 days seems like where I'm going to finish. But she is progressing so fast compared to my only other grow (outdoors last summer) that it's hard for me to guess. Things that took weeks to happen on that grow are happening in days with this grow.


Well, you'll see. 

Supposedly the 60-day wonder is a version of William's Wonder backcrossed until its stable. I'm curious to see how close it is to the real McCoy, but from what I've seen/heard so far, its not quite there, tossing out a number of phenos. 

What I want do know is, how does your 60-day wonder SMELL? The real WW has a characteristic citrus smell.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 2, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Well in the last 48 hours I've had a turn for the worse. Fan leaves starting to yellow and dry out pretty bad, and not just the bottom leaves. Even some yellowing of the leaves in and around the top cola. I can tell she's root bound pretty bad but it's too late to do much about it at day 52.
> 
> Sure hope it's ok to just let her finish since she's probably 10-14 days away.


It will be fine. 

Its normal for fan leaves to yellow towards the end of flowering, even near the top of the plant. Typically this starts to happen 2 weeks before the plant is finished. So it seems like you're right on schedule. 

Make sure to pick off any yellowing leaves. They're not going to get "better", but they ARE going to block light to the healthy leaves, plus potentially attract insects and bud rot, which can develop quickly and insidiously towards the end of flowering, particularly if humidity is high. 

This is probably NOT the problem, but in general, the bigger the flowers get, the more nutes you need. You may also be running low this late in flowering, particularly if the plants are big for their pot size (which it sounds like they are) and you haven't been using any. If you haven't been using any fertilizers at all, and think this may be the problem, you might try one shot of a dilute water-soluble fertilizer now. . . in general you don't want to add fertilizers the last week of flowering, but you're two weeks out, and you can do a water flush the last week to rinse out any fert residues before harvesting. If you have been using nutes, don't worry about this.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 2, 2013)

RaYRoZaY said:


> those look great. really good job...don't forget to take a pic once ur all cured and ready to go. love to see what kind of bud I should be expecting


I most certainly will. Will also make a smoke report. I am posting pics from today (Day 56) below.



RaYRoZaY said:


> have you diagnosed ur problem hitch?


Hard to say. Like Jogro says I think part of it is the normal aging process. I also think that a few more nutes during veg might have helped. Plus I'm a newbie, so I've made some classic growing mistakes (like too many light waterings instead of fewer heavy ones). I tend to be one of those people who have to learn the hard way. Character flaw I suppose, but at 38 I don't think I'm changing too much lol.



Jogro said:


> In terms of staggering your start dates, you don't need autos for that. Seedlings can be started whenever you like and then maintained easily under a cheap small desk lamp with a CFL or an inexpensive linear T8 fluorescent lamp. If you aren't able or willing to run separate grow areas, you could just run all your plants 12-12 from seed to harvest if you like. Yield won't necessarily be as high as running true autos under 20-4 lighting, but it will work with any strain.


What I lack is another area of the house that I can use. But I never really considered the whole 12/12 from seed idea...That's something I will definitely consider. I can stand to lose the yield but will the taste/quality of high remain the same?



> What's a "mystery bean"? Do you mean bagseed from schwagg? Those are usually hybridized Mexican heirloom/landrace plants. (If you're curious, see grow report in my sig below. . .unfortunately the pictures appear to be down right now).


That's exactly what I mean, although it was actually from a bag of what I would call "low mids". I am subscribed to your thread and found it quite enlightening. I got to see all the pics and I appreciated the review. Here is one interesting part...my plant is clearly indica dom (I think so). Here are a few pics:






> Supposedly the 60-day wonder is a version of William's Wonder backcrossed until its stable. I'm curious to see how close it is to the real McCoy, but from what I've seen/heard so far, its not quite there, tossing out a number of phenos.
> 
> What I want do know is, how does your 60-day wonder SMELL? The real WW has a characteristic citrus smell.


Well I kind of wish you'd asked me almost anything else. I am REALLY bad at describing smells. But I took some time to seriously consider my reply and I would have to say that at this stage it smells peculiar. There is a hint of citrus and pine but that doesn't fully describe the scent. Not particularly "wonderful" at this point TBH. Very "grassy".



Jogro said:


> It will be fine.
> 
> Its normal for fan leaves to yellow towards the end of flowering, even near the top of the plant. Typically this starts to happen 2 weeks before the plant is finished. So it seems like you're right on schedule.
> 
> ...


I hope you are right and that it will be fine. I gave her a thorough watering this morning before I read your post. She is still producing Trichs, so she must not be hurting too bad.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, here we go...Day 56 today. What does everyone think? Estimate on time? I will say that the trichs appear to be about 60% cloudy, but there are very few amber trichs.




PS: The buds are not NEARLY as frosted as all that to the naked eye. Guess the flash reflects off of the trichs.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 2, 2013)

The pictures didn't come through but from the previous ones I think you are doing great. The ones I grew had yellowing too. Looking at my notes, from what I can tell and remember the trichs seemed to increase quickly after day 52. I did have a note about the smell but I just said "nice" and I don't remember what that means exactly. I also had a note they were quite sticky at day 56.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 2, 2013)

Dobby said:


> The pictures didn't come through but from the previous ones I think you are doing great. The ones I grew had yellowing too. Looking at my notes, from what I can tell and remember the trichs seemed to increase quickly after day 52. I did have a note about the smell but I just said "nice" and I don't remember what that means exactly. I also had a note they were quite sticky at day 56.


Thanks for that update Dobby. I feel a little better what with yours and Jogro's comments.

By the way, although the pics aren't showing, the attachment links are showing for me. You should be able to click on them individually.


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jan 2, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> check out the kanabia test results (to stoned to find link) optimum for autos is actually 14/10 sorry.


BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH bro that was one test on maybe 1 to 2 different strains. For all we know they might have not been true autos, or those genetics work better with 14/10. ALMOST EVERY BREEDER has on their website, or under seed description, a part that explains you will get less yield with less light. For instance Afghan Kush Ryder, by World of Seeds clearly says to run 24/0 to get the best yield although you can run 18/6 to get similar yields. Breeders go through test runs with their plants and watch other growers who are growing there plants to find the best lighting schedule possible. Do me a favor and go buy 100 seeds, 10 strains, 10 seeds of each. Grow 5 of each in 14/0 and 5 of each in 18/6, 5 being all one strain on one, 5 being that same strain on the other. Run these tests for about a year, then come back with what you have found. UNTIL THEN! I am going to go with what the breeders recommend, not what you or what some other maybe faulty test has clearly not proven. The funniest part is it would be almost impossible to do these tests because you cannot clone them and run the test on the same plant in different setting. Each seed is different, unless you have created a truly stable strains even then you will find different variations to some extent. So once again, the test was faulty because there is no way to actually prove it unless you run a large amount of seeds, say 50, then maybe you will find some real evidence. If you put plants outside, and you watch on timendate.com the sunset/sunrise. Once it drops to 14/10 some of your plants will go into there pre-flower stretch. In about 1-2 weeks when they are done stretching you will be at 13:30/10:30 on/off. Thats usually around august... Around september it will be at 12/12... dont believe me... if you live in California, next year check the timendate website at around that time. Some plants can flower outdoors with 14/10 just because the days getting shorter each day triggers flowering. When you are inside the lighting time does not get shorter so you have to switch it to 12/12. If you switch it to 13/11, I guarantee some plants will start flowering, others will not... Now please tell me... if some plants can flower with 14 hours of light on and 10 hours off, what the hell is the point of an auto flowering plant if you want to run it 14/10?

if 14/10 really increased yield (and I am not saying it doesnt increase yield on maybe 1 or 2 strains) then why would breeders advise for a 18/6, 20/4, or 24/0 lighting schedule. Any why does ALMOST EVERY breeder say outside you will get 20-40 grams, but inside under proper lighting you can get 60-200 grams? hmmmmmmm?





Hitch said:


> By the way, although the pics aren't showing, the attachment links are showing for me. You should be able to click on them individually.


I can see the pictures. a lot of accounts on here cannot see some people pictures, for instance I cant see any of my pictures, but I can see maybe 1/3 the peoples pictures on here. the rest all come up as a blank slate. Hopefully rollitup is trying its hardest to fix this because attitude is about to have there next promo and I need to see some pictures to figure out what autos I want next! haha. Nice plants btw.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 2, 2013)

I can see the pictures now. They look quite good IMHO.


----------



## cannagorilla (Jan 6, 2013)

How do all of yours smell. mine smells heavenly like acidy tones of skunky artificial blueberrys. It smells so Yummy


----------



## Hitch (Jan 6, 2013)

Blueberrys.....You know what, I couldn't quite put my finger on one of the smells, but I think that's it. Not much on mine, but just enough for me to notice now that you've pointed it out.

Today is day 60! I could harvest now, but I think if I wait 4-7 days I'll do a bit better. I'll take some pics maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Agito (Jan 6, 2013)

i think they need a dose of N they still look 10-14 days away and need so feed to get finished of more rapid

based on the day 56 pics


----------



## Hitch (Jan 6, 2013)

Agito said:


> i think they need a dose of N they still look 10-14 days away and need so feed to get finished of more rapid
> 
> based on the day 56 pics


On day 55 I gave it a mild shot of N. I'm a little scared to do it at this point since the number of amber trichs is finally starting to increase, while the clear trichs are now a fairly small percentage (< 30%). I'd say my ration of clear/cloudy/amber is ~ 25%/65%/10%. 

I'll post pics tomorrow Agito, hopefully that will give you a better idea of where I'm at. If you still think I'm more than a week away tomorrow, I think I'll take the advice.

Thanks man.


----------



## Agito (Jan 6, 2013)

based on that ratio id be looking more at 5%clear 75% cloudy 20% amber so 5-7 days should be good to go


----------



## TXBudz75 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks good man... hope mine turn out half that nice. How would you describe the odor from just 1 plant on a scale of 1 - 10? 10 being the stronger odor.

I jut started my little lady 7 days ago and am still debating on odor control. Cab may be too small for scrubber and 4" in-line fan... like I originally wanted to.

I was tossing around the Ona idea. Are you familure and what are your thoughts on Ona masking the smell... dude told me my apt may just smell like Ona.. but not dank.

I have no way to exaust it outside, all I can do is open my window and get the ducting close to it... but living on the 1st floor sucks... someone could see it possibly if I hung it out or even put it right up to the screen?

So I'm left with using Ona & exausting it back into the corner of my room and leaving the window open as much as possible. 

Any help greatly appretiated!

Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Jan 8, 2013)

TXBudz75 said:


> Looks good man... hope mine turn out half that nice. How would you describe the odor from just 1 plant on a scale of 1 - 10? 10 being the stronger odor.
> 
> I jut started my little lady 7 days ago and am still debating on odor control. Cab may be too small for scrubber and 4" in-line fan... like I originally wanted to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...I would say the "strength" of the smell is fairly mild (5/10). Mind you, this is just my estimate. This girl is part of my 1st ever indoor grow, so smell strengths are something I never paid attention to until recently. Even now, it's not much of an issue for me since I live in a single family home so forgive me, but I don't have knowledge of the cab method you're asking about. I'm sure someone else will though.

Having said that, when I walk in the door to my house, I can smell her. Not a super dank smell, but to those in the know, it is unmistakable. Now I do have a fan going in that room full time, so that probably serves to explain some of the residual odor. I think that some minor exhausting would fix the issue.

If you're ever looking for an almost odorless grow, check out the Auto #1 in my sig. That thing has almost zero odor, even 3 weeks from completion.


----------



## TXBudz75 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool man... Apreesh! I'll check out the Auto #1... 

Thanks again for the info.

TXBudz


----------



## Hitch (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, *Day 62 today*. I am off today and Saturday and I think Saturday will be harvest day. That will be day 66.




Clearly could have used more nutes early, but hindsight is 20/20 and all that . Still not bad for a first indoor grow.


----------



## Agito (Jan 8, 2013)

nice solid cola's they look nice
what ratio you running now?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Ok, *Day 62 today*. I am off today and Saturday and I think Saturday will be harvest day. That will be day 66.
> 
> View attachment 2471227View attachment 2471228View attachment 2471229
> View attachment 2471230View attachment 2471231
> ...





dude i am a first time auot grower your thread inspired me to try! I got a freebie auto jack and got her popped from bean three weeks ago. I must say you have done a good job by that plant in my eyes. I can only hope that my auto jack will flourish as yours did. i noticed alil wilt due to super cold weather lately but regulated it with a heater. Does anyone know can we clone auto's?


----------



## missnu (Jan 8, 2013)

callmebud said:


> Thanks - The MH does make a BIG Diff. - Used the CFL at the start because I wasn't sure and didn't want to risk a valuable seedling - how much earlier would u suggest? A Week? or Right from the start? IF this one works out I may try another @ some point.


I start my seeds with a 400w.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

good ole auto jack!


----------



## Hitch (Jan 8, 2013)

Agito said:


> nice solid cola's they look nice
> what ratio you running now?


Nothing the entire way except water, with the exception of a ¼ tsp/gal dose of all purpose MG maybe 10-12 days ago. Which I'm sure is why I have so much yellowing/browning at the end here. Seems like she ran out of Nitrogen and maybe a few other things here in the last couple weeks. Sure as hell hasn't hampered trich production tho, wow!



VTMi'kmaq said:


> dude i am a first time auot grower your thread inspired me to try! I got a freebie auto jack and got her popped from bean three weeks ago. I must say you have done a good job by that plant in my eyes. I can only hope that my auto jack will flourish as yours did. i noticed alil wilt due to super cold weather lately but regulated it with a heater. Does anyone know can we clone auto's?


Thanks man. Threads like this one here inspired me to try autos too . 

As for cloning, forget it. All of my research indicates that even though you can get an auto to root, you will never get any production out of her. Mainly because these things start putting out pre-pistils within 2 weeks and flowering soon thereafter. I read where one guy cloned his auto and got 2 grams dried out of it LMAO.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2471671View attachment 2471672good ole auto jack!


Lookin' good. Very nice, pretty indica lookin' leaves. 

When I decided to give autos a go, I made the decision not to mess with my first one at all. Just put her in the dirt and see what happened. As it so happens, this one did well. My 1st Auto Seeds Auto #1 (grow link in sig) I also left alone, but she is starting to yellow also, so I started giving her some nutes.

Well because the Auto #1 grew so tall for me, I decided to experiment on the 2nd one. I supercropped her and everything and she's doing ok. Turns out these autos are pretty durable so don't be scared to mess around with yours! At least I would recommend LST'ing her since it seems to help the side branch colas fill out more.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh. I forgot to mention that I snipped one side branch last Friday (Day 58 that would have been) and it's been drying for four days now. I'm going to give it a quick smoke here in a minute just to see if I can't get an idea of what the finished product is going to be like. Stay tuned!


----------



## TXBudz75 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Ok, *Day 62 today*. I am off today and Saturday and I think Saturday will be harvest day. That will be day 66.
> 
> View attachment 2471227View attachment 2471228View attachment 2471229
> View attachment 2471230View attachment 2471231
> ...



When did you 1st give her nutes? I started on Day 7 (1/4 strength of what it called for).

*1.25ml GH FloraGro* 
*1.25ml GH FloraMicro
**1.25ml GH FloraBloom.


*I also gave her 2 drops of CAL-MAG yesterday.

I attached (2) Day 8 pics & (1) Day 7...


----------



## Hitch (Jan 8, 2013)

TXBudz75 said:


> When did you 1st give her nutes? I started on Day 7 (1/4 strength of what it called for).
> 
> *1.25ml GH FloraGro*
> *1.25ml GH FloraMicro
> ...





Hitch said:


> Nothing the entire way except water, with the exception of a ¼ tsp/gal dose of all purpose MG maybe 10-12 days ago. Which I'm sure is why I have so much yellowing/browning at the end here. Seems like she ran out of Nitrogen and maybe a few other things here in the last couple weeks. Sure as hell hasn't hampered trich production tho, wow!


That's just it, as I mentioned in the post above, I've given her next to nothing. Literally ¼ tsp/gal of MG all purpose, just one time. Frankly it was too late to be effective. This shows how durable this girl is. Great plant for first timers.

Of course a 1000w HPS doesn't hurt lol.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 8, 2013)

i am deeply against auto because i feel any plant can be an auto with a 12/12 from start or 1 week veg ... but if ever did do an auto ,dna genetics would be the company i would have faith in

you get what im saying .. 60 day auto or c99 1 week veg 8 week flower.. or nl 1 week veg 8 week flower.. its 9 weeks whatever way you look at it

there is alot of 7 0r 8 week strains out there.. 1 week veg them and you have fantastic bud with the speed of so calld auto flowering ...


----------



## Agito (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry i was meaning resin ratio


----------



## Hitch (Jan 9, 2013)

Agito said:


> sorry i was meaning resin ratio


Oops, my fault.

I'd say 20%/75%/5%. This plant seems to have very few amber trichs. Strange.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 9, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Oops, my fault.
> 
> I'd say 20%/75%/5%. This plant seems to have very few amber trichs. Strange.


Ok, I checked several spots this morning and I think I may harvest before Saturday. Amber trichs have started appearing more over the last 24 hours. Now maybe 10-15% in some spots.


----------



## Agito (Jan 9, 2013)

thats a good sign! anything above 20-25% should be good with very few clears 
id rather harvest late than early that why autos get a bad rep eager beavers cutting early


----------



## Hitch (Jan 12, 2013)

Harvest time! Harvested yesterday (1/11/2013, Day 65). Here it is all hung up:




I think I should end up with a good yield weight. Will let you all know.


----------



## Agito (Jan 13, 2013)

sweet, looks good


----------



## Hitch (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately the batch dried a little quicker than ideal. In any case, jarred up and curing. Current weight is 38.9 grams mostly dried and de-stemmed. Plus another 6.7g of popcorn. All in all not too bad.


----------



## i420lad (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job man, reasonable yield all in all give me that lil bit more hope in my auto .

Peace and Pot


----------



## Agito (Jan 17, 2013)

long as the smoke is quality thats what matters


----------



## doubletake (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice grow man I'd be happy if I get about a o and a half on all the autos I got going right now, that 60 day wonder did a lot better than I thought I was surprised it was actually ready at day 66 did you think you could have let it go longer or did you think it was at its peak at 66


----------



## dadderly (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got done growing a 5 pack of these. 60 day wonder is amazing and well worth the money, I made the mistake of ordering a purple auto to try something different and am going to go straight back to 60 day wonder after I use up these beans, it really is done anywhere from 60 to 70 days, high yield, great high, nuff said


----------



## Hitch (Jan 23, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Nice grow man I'd be happy if I get about a o and a half on all the autos I got going right now, that 60 day wonder did a lot better than I thought I was surprised it was actually ready at day 66 did you think you could have let it go longer or did you think it was at its peak at 66


It should be cured in the next 7-10 days...at that point I'll try to give a smoke report. This should give me a better idea of whether or not I harvested too early.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 23, 2013)

fuckin wonderwoman....should be leafy woman


----------



## Hitch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, it's been three weeks and I suppose it's time for a smoke report. This is my first one and frankly I have a hard time qualifying my smoking experience, so please bear with me.

*Bag appeal:*
None really. Basic green with orangish-brown hairs. Not very frosty looking. Not visually interesting.

*Smell:*
Strange. A fruitiness combined with a more chemical smell I can't really identify. Not entirely unpleasant, but not exactly the kind of smell that really entices. The smell is, however, the first real indicator that this is dank as opposed to something mid-grade.

*Taste:*
The first thing that comes to mind is juniper berries. Slightly harsh. Nothing special here.

*The high:*
Unlike most reviewers of this strain, I am not overly impressed. After smoking an entire joint, the immediate effect is a very typical indica stone...couch lock, staring off into space, and a small amount of time dilation. 

The problem for me is that I simply don't find the feeling intense enough. I honestly think I am almost immune to indicas anymore, and i do have a very high THC tolerance. Indicas are all that have been available to me for over a year and I just don't think I get as high from them. The high lasts about 30-40 minutes for me.

Overall I would give a 5/10


Having said this, it is entirely possible that the issue for me was in the drying/curing process. Or for that matter, perhaps I was a bit premature in her harvest. Shit, as this is my first indoor grow, the issue could be any one of a number of human factors. Given the general approval rating of others having grown this strain, I can only assume the problem is mine. I have to say that I would probably not grow this strain again.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, three other people I shared this with think it's dank, so maybe it's just me after all.


----------



## lowblower (Feb 4, 2013)

lol i also seem to be way more critical of my own weed than anyone else. Looked the part just before harvest, frost as heck! maybe it was just picked a f ew days early or something,but u scoped for cloudy/amber trichs tho right?? nice job!


----------



## Hitch (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I scoped it. But I think a few more days would have been ok. Think the drying/curing step was a bit off too. In any case, I guess I'm off the hook. Thanks for the moral support man I appreciate it.


----------



## dadderly (Feb 15, 2013)

I still think 60 day wonder is faster than a lot of autos, I had phenos that took 70-75 days and I had a couple that were actually done at day 65, thats not to shabby, and the taste is very unusual in a good way, imho. Happy growing


----------



## budman111 (Mar 11, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> i do all my autos on 12/12 now , more yield i have found.


So you put ALL autos on 12/12 ?????????


----------



## milox (May 30, 2013)

Longrange270 said:


> View attachment 2111851 Auto widows 34 days old under CFL's 24/0...


Those are very nice, what wattage did u use with CFLs ? I am about to start my first grow , veg under 2x125w and flow. propably same but under the reds ...got 4x11l pots in 150x80x80 , had to cut off my 10cm of the tent poles so it can fit where I need it to be  can not wait already..... any suggestions on a grow ( autoseeds, or anything ) due to my tent size ?


----------

